# Why does Everest report higher speeds?



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type 2x 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
CPUID Revision 000006FBh

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2911.24 MHz (original: 2400 MHz, overclock: 21%)
CPU Multiplier 16.0x
CPU FSB 181.95 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-111307-Bearlake$0AAAA000_A7392IMS V1.2 111307
Motherboard Name Unknown

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Transcend JM800QLU-2G 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Transcend JM800QLU-2G 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 11/13/07
Video BIOS Date 02/21/05
DMI BIOS Version V1.2

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT PCI-E
GPU Code Name NV43GT (PCI Express x16 10DE / 0140, Rev A2)
GPU Clock 301 MHz
Memory Clock 501 MHz


Why does it tell me my multiplier is x16 instead of x8 like I asked BIOS for? Also Says its running at almost 3ghz when CPUZ says almost 2.6. Is it a program fault?


----------

